# Alpine 3552 inputs



## doobious62 (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can find the remote input molex connected for an old school Alpine 3552 4-channel amp? Also does anybody know where I can find the high-input cables as well?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

There are people on ebay that have the molex, the square looking pin connectors. You can buy them at places like mousers, MCM, etc and put them together yourself. The DIN is a standard din iirc. I have some old ones I run a patch RCA into the DIN and the remote, but those don't have any RCA on them just the DIN.

If you buy the plugs new it can be hard to figure out what one you need, but they are cheap.


----------

